# Random Black Orchid CT!



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I drew a random black orchid CT earlier today. It's just with a mechanical pencil, so it's nothing fancy. I didn't really take my time on it either ... 15 minutes of doodling and I was ready for dinner. xD I hope you guys enjoy my random little creation.

Before shading:









After shading:


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, beautiful. you are a doodler too! when I was in 3rd grade, my teacure wouldn't let me doodle. she even sent a letter home to my mom. mom mom then doodled on it. it made her so mad


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD That's really funny! I love it whenever parents side with their children rather than another adult.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Love the fins! I doodled a betta on my homework the other day... Didn't turn out too nice. xD

BlueLacee- thats funny. xD


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

xD thanks! I'm actually thinking about trying to improve my techniques and actually start a drawing commission here.


----------

